# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  جوجل تنشر صور مصنع أندرويد 5.1.1 لأجهزة نيكسوس 7 و نيكسوس 10

## mohamed73

قامت جوجل بإصدار صور المصنع لنسخة أندرويد 5.1.1  للحاسب اللوحي نيكسوس 7 بنسختيه (2012 و 2013)، وكذلك للحاسب نيكسوس 10، ويأتي ذلك بعد إصدار جوجل لصورة المصنع لنفس النسخة لجهاز Nexus Player في وقت سابق. ويحمل التحديث الجديد رقم البناء LMY47V، ولا يقدم الإصدار الجديد  تحديثات جذرية على شكل النظام، أو حتى ميزات جديدة، ولكنه يقوم بحل بعض  الأخطاء والمشاكل الخاصة بالنظام، وكذلك يقوم بإضافة عدّة تحسينات على  الأداء. كما ذكرنا التحديث متوفر فقط كصورة مصنع يمكنك تثبيتها يدوياً وهي تقوم  بحذف جميع البيانات في الجهاز، إذا لم تكن خبيراً فنحن ننصحك بالانتظار حتى  وصول التحديث الهوائي إلى جهازك كي تتمكن من تنزيل التحديث بشكل طبيعي دون  فقدان أي بيانات، في حالة رغبتك في الحصول على ملف صورة المصنع فيمكنك  الحصول عليها من هنا:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Wi-Fi)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Wi-Fi)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تطور مستمر

----------


## AmR EiSa

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## karim darwesh

الف شكر لك

----------


## bmec

THANXXXX PRO

----------

